# Болит плечо, отдает в правую руку и ключицу



## ГенаХ (5 Авг 2018)

Здравствуйте, такой неприятный случай произошел: 2 недели назад делал ремонт в квартире, нагнувшись стал откручивать диск и когда напрягся что то хрусноло или стукнуло в шеи так что больно было повернуть шею, руку, как будто спазм мышц после переохлаждения. После этого болит плечо и отдает в руку и лопатку, точно и не понятно, где болит. Когда лежиш все хорошо, стоя и сидя ноит рука. 4 дня пил мовалис, думал защемлении нерв, потом знакомый хирург сказал, что это остеохондроз и я пил 6 дней ибупрофен. Вроде полегче стало, но все равно плечо болит. Подскажите пожалуйста, что мне делать, как дальше быть, сколько плечо еще будет болеть?


----------



## Николай Николаевич (5 Авг 2018)

Здравствуйте. Вам необходима очная консультация мануального терапевта или вертебролога.


----------



## ГенаХ (5 Авг 2018)

То есть невролог тут не поможет, я думал к нему на прием идти?


----------



## Николай Николаевич (5 Авг 2018)

@ГенаХ, невролог поможет препаратами, лечением поможет мануальный терапевт или вертебролог.


----------



## ГенаХ (5 Авг 2018)

Спасибо, я понял, а какие препораты мне по пить вине подскажите?


----------



## Николай Николаевич (5 Авг 2018)

Вы пили НПВС 10 дней , пора к доктору на приём.


----------



## ГенаХ (5 Авг 2018)

Спасибо, завтра иду)


----------



## Доктор Ступин (6 Авг 2018)

Так боли при движении рукой или шеей?


----------



## ГенаХ (6 Авг 2018)

Как бы сказать, ноющие и боли в плече, лопатке и отдают в руку, когда сидиш, стоиш. Сегодня сходил к врачу назначил рентгенографию шейного отд.позвоночника в 2 проекциях, мрт плечевого сустава, детралекс 10 дней, индовазин гель, мануальная терапию, лфк.  Диагноз -цервикалгия.  Но мануальная терапию без рентгена и мрт не делают. Это так?

Мануальную терапию сколько раз нужно будет делать?


----------



## Доктор Ступин (6 Авг 2018)

ГенаХ написал(а):


> Мануальную терапию сколько раз нужно будет делать?


Сперва разобраться надо от чего болит?
Если лёжа поднимать и опускать руку, напрягать ее, больно? Попробуйте с небольшым весом - гантелька, литровая бутылка с водой.


----------



## ГенаХ (6 Авг 2018)

Доктор Ступин написал(а):


> Сперва разобраться надо от чего болит?
> Если лёжа поднимать и опускать руку, напрягать ее, больно? Попробуйте с небольшым весом - гантелька, литровая бутылка с водой.


Когда я стал откручивать диск я напрягся правой рукой и между шеей и плечем как будто счелкнуло или мне показалось так как сильно свело шею руку плечо, как будто все свело, через минут 15 немного отпустило, но движение шеи, плеча, были с кованые. Я подумал что как и раньше застудил спину, поэтому и вступило. 4 дня пил мало ис, потом дней 6 пил ибупрофен, движение шеи, головы, руки стали легче, скованность прошла, но ноющие боли в плече, лопатке остались и отдают в руку. Когда лежу чувствую хорошо, чуть болит бицепс, но когда сажусь на стул или просто стою боли увеличивают в несколько раз. На кровати лежу на спине, а на животе или на боку, сразу ноет рука и плечо и очень сильно. Даже когда ходиш, что то делаеш боли чувствуются намного меньше.

Сначала боль уходила в трицепс, а теперь боли уходят в бицепс, хотя такого руками я нечего не делал


----------



## Доктор Ступин (6 Авг 2018)

Если лёжа поднимать и опускать руку, напрягать ее, больно? Попробуйте с небольшым весом - гантелька, литровая бутылка с водой.


----------



## ГенаХ (6 Авг 2018)

Нет не больно и лежа и стоя,я все делаю, поднимаю, нагинаюсь, что то несу тяжелое даже не болит, а просто ноет когда сажусь за руль, за стол, я не знаю куда и как ее приложить, рука ноет до боли,когда поднимаю ее верх становится легче, как будто ее тянет.

Когда стоиш, такое ощущение, что плечо и рука очень тяжолая

И все же больше отдает в локтевой сустав


----------



## Доктор Ступин (6 Авг 2018)

ГенаХ написал(а):


> И лакей
> 
> Нет небольно и лежа и стоя,я все делаю, поднимаю, нагинаюсь, что то несу тяжолое даже не болит, а просто ноит когда сажусь за руль, за стол, я не знаю куда и как ее приложить, рука ноет до боли,когда поднимаю ее верх становится легче, как будто ее тянет.


Почитайте про туннельный синдром надлопаточного нерва


----------



## ГенаХ (7 Авг 2018)

Доктор Ступин написал(а):


> Почитайте про туннельный синдром надлопаточного нерва


 Здравствуйте, сегодня зделал рентген, не посмотрите?  мрт плечевого сустава обязательно делать?


----------



## Доктор Ступин (7 Авг 2018)

Все криво и вверх ногами.

Вас удовлетворяет заключение - У человека возрастные изменения.

Про туннельный синдром надлопаточного нерва прочитали?


----------



## ГенаХ (7 Авг 2018)

Доктор, да я прочитал, какие то симптомы схожы, но я не пойму это у меня или нет.
 Невролог у которого я был на приеме дал направление на рентген шеи и мрт плечевого сустава это правильно? На мрт мне сказали нужно было делать шею и как быть теперь? Зделал рентгенографию, мрт и все нормально, но рука болит

  

А как понять удовлетворяет заключение? Поясните пожалуйста.


----------



## Доктор Ступин (7 Авг 2018)

Врач считает, что поражение плечевого сустава на первом месте.
Шейного отдела на втором.
Мое мнении такое же, но с учетом туннельного синдрома.

Пробы на мышцы плечевого сустава врач выполнял?


----------



## ГенаХ (7 Авг 2018)

Нет, посмотрел позвоночник, нагнулся, руки поднял и расказал как есть, вот все, что мне теперь дальше делать?


----------



## Доктор Ступин (7 Авг 2018)

Искать того кто разберется.
Живете где?
Если спортивный диспансер?


----------



## ГенаХ (7 Авг 2018)

@Доктор Ступин, Королев, может к вам на прием в Люберцы приехать?


----------



## AIR (8 Авг 2018)

Скорее всего травматически повредился мышечный пучок в месте прикрепления  (сухожильно-мышечная часть).. Лечение сняло частично отёк и спазм, вот и полегчало... Но не полностью ,  вот и болит, когда нагрузка падает именно на поврежденный участок. .. Возможно напряженный и отечный участок поддавливает проходящий рядом нерв..
Задача: очень точно определить и локализовать поврежденный участок и работать с ним конкретно. .. 
Гели типа Долобене или пластырь Салонпас.  Мягкая мануальная терапия типа миопрессуры.. Не "хрумкать" !


----------



## Доктор Ступин (8 Авг 2018)

@ГенаХ, тогда запишитесь на УЗИ плечевого сустава и затем сразу осмотр ортопеда- вертебролога.


----------



## ГенаХ (10 Авг 2018)

@AIR, @Доктор Ступин, спасибо вам большое, за вашу поддержку, вашу доброту, внимательность, прошел пару раз мануальной терапии, вроде как бы и легче, но ночами плечо и рука спать не давали, подожду как пройдут выходные и буду предпринимать какие либо действия.


----------



## ГенаХ (14 Авг 2018)

@Доктор Ступин, Здравствуйте, в четверг записался на УЗИ плечевого сустава и к вертебрологу, хотел бы уточнить мне УЗИ делать плечевого сустава или шеи, мрт плечевого сустава показало, что все нормально, рентген шеи в 2 проекциях тоже все хорошо, сейчас боли в руке снизились и в пличе тоже, но есть боли между позвоночник ом и лопаткой не большие но есть. На данный момент ощущаю как будто руку и  плечо тянет. Процедура мануального терапевта мне понадобится? как понял вас в четверг не будет.
2 раза делал Мануальную терапию 10 минут на кушетке лежал и по позвоночнику проходила волна с вибрацией после этого врач хрупкал шею и спину, легче не стало


----------



## Доктор Ступин (14 Авг 2018)

То есть болит меньше. Хорошо.
В общем то по жалобам надо УЗИ плеча  и осмотр ортопеда - вертебролога.
Думаю, так и оставьте. Все таки один вопрос, на который надо получить ответ: это от плеча или от позвоночника болит?


----------



## ГенаХ (14 Авг 2018)

@Доктор Ступин, хорошо, но изначально первый приступ и хруст был в шеи в спине около лопатки. А УЗИ покажет ли защемление нерва или сосудов? Опасаюсь, что с плечем у меня все хорошо. Последнее время ощущаю импульсы на лопатке. Сейчас еду на авто и опять ноет плечо, как не сядь не удобно

Так же болит между лопаткой и позвоночником ближе к шеи, это около верхнего угла лопатки диаметром 5х5, эта боль появилась около недели, через 2 недели после всего произошедшего


----------



## Доктор Ступин (14 Авг 2018)

Надо дифференцировать место проблемы - позвоночник или плечо-надлопаточный нерв.
о обследование которое вы сделали не показало причин, значит надежда на УЗИ, которое не покажет ущемление нерва, но покажет состояние мышц плечевого сустава, а дальше вся надежда на врача. Найдет ли он причину при том, что при обследовании у Вас все прилично.


> Опасаюсь, что с плечем у меня все хорошо. Последнее время ощущаю импульсы на лопатке. Сейчас еду на авто и опять ноет плечо, как не сядь не удобно


Вы пока определитесь с жалобами, ...ноет ПЛЕЧО..., и думаете что с ним все хорошо.
Вот по УЗИ и по  пробам на мышцы плеча врач и будет определять, есть ли поражение этих мышц. Если нет, то посмотрит и шею.
На который час записаны?


----------



## ГенаХ (14 Авг 2018)

@Доктор Ступин, УЗИ 10, вертебролог 11


----------



## Доктор Ступин (14 Авг 2018)

Завтра записью сюда напомните. Врачам предысторию расскажу.


----------



## ГенаХ (14 Авг 2018)

Хорошо, спасибо, но если УЗИ плечевого сустава не чего не покажет, может зделать УЗИ  шеи после этого, может что то там увидем? Меня настораживает рентген, мрт обследование все хорошо, а плечо болит, как бы небыло сюрпризов) все что я собрал, возьму с собой. После почти месячного лечения, надежда только на вас, спасибо.

@Доктор Ступин, на УЗИ я покажу врачу,что и где болит, может я неправильно объясняю или сам неправильно понимаю, боли иногда меняются, плечо, рука, шея где лопатка.


----------



## Доктор Ступин (14 Авг 2018)

Все посмотрят.


----------



## ГенаХ (15 Авг 2018)

@Доктор Ступин,  добрый день, завтра утром буду у вас.


----------



## ГенаХ (17 Авг 2018)

@Доктор Ступин, Здравствуйте, посетил ваш центр,  врач ортопед- вертебролог Алена Александровна меня осмотрела, выслушала и поставила предварительный диагноз грыжа С6. УЗИ не потребовалось, но
Пришлось делать МРТ шейного отдела и вот результат:



@Доктор Ступин,  рад, что попал к вам, рад, что нашлась причина боли в плече, спине, но не рад такому диагнозу,  надеялся на лучшее, но увы.  Алена Александровна назначила лечение, теперь буду все проходить. Рука и плечо за 3 недели болеть стала меньше,но теперь еще добавились боли в спине над грыжей особенно когда лежиш на спине, эти боли стали проявляться дня 3-5 назад, со слабой болью и постепенно увеличиваясь, теперь больно лежать на спине давит в районе грыжи, но когда встаеш или лежиш на животе боли проходят.Хотелось бы узнать за это время я немного дома делал ремонт, ездил на машине, а также зделал 2 мануальные процедуры у себя в городе и доктор меня немного хрупкал, не могло ли это все воспалить грыжу? 

     Вашу методичку уже прочитал, очень актуальна при болезни шеи,  спины, а почему вы не не разместите ее тут на форуме ? Можно было бы избежать много ошибок с момента приступа боли в шее и спине.

@Доктор Ступин,  Большое спасибо Вам и Ивановой А.А. за теплый прием, консультацию, рекомендации по лечению, очень рад, что попал именно к вам. Спасибо.


----------



## Доктор Ступин (17 Авг 2018)

Спасибо за доброе слово.
Доктор Иванова А.А.- невролог-вертебролог.
И на первичном осмотре клиника поражения корешка С6.
Поэтому диагностические методики сменили с поиска причин в плече (УЗИ и осмотр ортопеда), на поиски причины раздражения корешка С6 (мрт и можно ЭНМГ, хотя могли и на УЗИ посмотреть грыжу, но у нас в стране принято делать мрт).
Мрт подтвердило причину - МПГД именно на уровне корешка С6, то есть С5-6.
Теперь надо формировать лечебную программу.

Ограничение нагрузки на пораженный сегмент, и при динамической работе (ремонт дома, езда на машине), и при статической нагрузке (сидении и летании), и при лечебных нагрузках (лфк, мануальная терапия) - является частью лечебного процесса.
Нарастание болевого синдрома - признак нагрузки на этот сегмент.
Как уменьшить нагрузку, разобрались.


----------

